# Gulf "landmarks"



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

I am new to fishing in the gulf and I am trying to read all I can. Many things I read reference a particular area or landmark, the edge, nipple, spur, oil rigs, drill ship,etc. Is there a link anywhere to a map that shows where these features are located? Thanks!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

To become familiar with these names I suggest buying a good chart from a marine supply store. There are public reef sites on the internet that you can google and get some free GPS coordinates. Also you can buy a GPS map on the internet. There are also some threads on this forum that discuss various areas like The Edge that you mentioned. Outcast Tackle Shop probably carries charts and they would be good folks to get to know.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

This site has a ton of information. You can order GPS cards and charts as well. 
http://www.floridagofishing.com/reefs/gps-reefs-interactive-chart.html


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.strikelinescharts.com/index.php/charts/shelf-edge/


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

https://realtime-navigator.com/
Hiltons is well worth the money. It has a bunch of numbers listed on there and helps you keep up with where drill ships move to, where blue water is, and SST.


----------



## prokat2200 (Jul 28, 2016)

Here you go. These are just approximations and not the actual numbers since I am at work and my numbers are in a SQL table at my home. 

Edge is the large polygon 

Mingo Ridge is the two triangles 

Timber Holes is the square north of Mingo Ridge.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

If your new to gulf fishing, just be aware that it is a pretty good ride out to these places. Stay Safe.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Bluecape said:


> I am new to fishing in the gulf and I am trying to read all I can. Many things I read reference a particular area or landmark, the edge, nipple, spur, oil rigs, drill ship,etc. Is there a link anywhere to a map that shows where these features are located? Thanks!


You don't say what kind of boat you're in, but if you're new to gulf offshore fishing, the spots you mention are a long way out and maybe too much for a beginner. Start with the near shore wrecks and work your way out over a year or two. There are plenty of fish to be caught on the bottom or top closer to home. Welcome though, and post some pictures of whatever you catch.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

jcasey said:


> If your new to gulf fishing, just be aware that it is a pretty good ride out to these places. Stay Safe.



I was typing while you were posting. Same thoughts.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Try to stay away from most of the public reefs, Most get fished hard.. Burn the fuel and get better results after you are fully at ease with gulf fishing.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

All the coast guard charts are free. It takes being familiar with programs. There are also free programs to view them. Here's a link to them. 

http://www.charts.noaa.gov/InteractiveCatalog/nrnc.shtml


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks for the replies and links, just what I was looking for. I won't be going very far offshore alone for quite a while, just was curious where these areas are located in the world. I have a 2014 Cape Horn 31XS so I know I have plenty of boat to make the run.


----------



## keithelder (Aug 1, 2016)

Bluecape said:


> Thanks for the replies and links, just what I was looking for. I won't be going very far offshore alone for quite a while, just was curious where these areas are located in the world. I have a 2014 Cape Horn 31XS so I know I have plenty of boat to make the run.


I have the same boat so you can certainly stretch it out there. I don't know which electronics you have but if you have garmin for example, get the Garmin Vision card. It'll come with all the public reefs, wrecks on it. You can start from there. It will also show you the fish havens. 

Also study Google Earth. Look for bottom structure, mountain ranges, etc. Once you get out to 60+ miles or longer rigs will be scattered around everywhere. Based on the conditions and time of year you are fishing these are easy targets. Of course great for stopping for baits. 

Best way to learn is do it, but also get some other guys on the boat, maybe hire a few local guys to go with you. It'll be worth it for sure. 

Tight lines, 

-Keith


----------

